# How to properly shape/form/stake this Japanese Maple?



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

This is the 2nd season for my Orangeola Japnese Maple _(Acer palmatum 'Orangeola')_ and I want to make sure it is growing in the right shape/form. It's my first Japanese Maple ever and I'm not sure if I need to do something to help shape/form it or it'll do so on its own. This variety should not grow more than 5 ft tall but it'll probably go wider. Here's more info: https://www.thetreecenter.com/orangeola-japanese-maple/.

Here are some photos from early spring to present. I see a lot of growth (see red leaves in June pics) and I'm wondering how I can control the shape? I also see growth going upwards which is out of shape, do I need to prune that?

The support stake came with the tree and I'm thinking I need to keep that till next spring judging by the trunk size?

Sorry the color of the tree & mulch don't help me take good pictures!

March:









April:









May:









June:



*Photo of mature tree:*


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Here's the new growth. Should I just leave it grow on its own?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Awar If it were mine I would remove the new growth that is growing straight up and anything else that seems kind of unnatural. Otherwise just leave it alone and let it do its thing. I like to wait until Japanese Maple are more mature before doing a lot of pruning.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks @Butter! That's what made sense to me (pruning the new growth shooting upwards) but I couldn't find any good sources for pruning/shaping young Japanese Maples.

Would you do it during the growing season or wait for it to go dormant?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Awar I would do it now if its bothering you. They say "prune when the pruners are sharp!"


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Butter said:


> @Awar I would do it now if its bothering you. They say "prune when the pruners are sharp!"


I need to sharpen my pruners then :lol:


----------



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

What is the progress on the Japanese Red Maple?

Any additional pictures to post on it's growth?

I'm getting ready to plant one or maybe two Japanese Red Maples but waiting till the Fall season to do so.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Awar said:


> Butter said:
> 
> 
> > @Awar I would do it now if its bothering you. They say "prune when the pruners are sharp!"
> ...


Get you some of these:

Okatsune 103 Bypass Pruners General Purpose Medium https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001Y54F88/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_GrE1UmguOTh3Q


----------

